# Scott Addict warranty?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Scott guys,

What's the warranty for a new Addict purchased through an authorized dealer?


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

Not sure, the CR1 was 5 years. Send them an e-mail they are pretty responsive.


----------



## Trigger007 (Dec 29, 2007)

How does it works? Does it means that if your frame is damaged, such cracks, rear hanger broke...? Do you have to register with Scott when you purchase the bike to get the warranty?


----------



## stonecrd (Jun 12, 2007)

Just keep the original receipt and where you bought it. This is a warranty for mfg defects only, normal wear and tear and crashes are never covered by anyones warranty. For that you want to see what the companies crash replacement program is like. My understanding from forums and talking with people is that Scott does a good job of giving a deep discount on a new frame if yours goes bust. Of course you can always send your frame to Calfee as well, he will repair damaged CF including completely snapped top tubes for <$1000.


----------



## Trigger007 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. Do you know if you bought the wrong size frame and want to get another frame, is there a discount or exchange of such?


----------

